# Poo



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Miyoshi is too old to be eating his poo, but if I don't pick it up fast enough after he goes (in the house) he'll eat some, not all just a taste. He doesn't do this after every dump but he does. What's this poo obsession? Tell me your Poo stories, and what you may have done to stop it. Thanx


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ugh. :smilie_tischkante: Kosmo still does this from time to time. I pick it up outside right away-it's when I'm at work and he's in his exercise area and poos on his pad-he'll have a snack. I've heard of pineapple and meat tendorizor-anyone know if either of these seem to work? Kosmo is just about a year and he obviously isn't growing out of this either. :smpullhair: Hopefully someone will have some answers. I've tried switching food and that hasn't helped either!


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Ugh. :smilie_tischkante: Kosmo still does this from time to time. I pick it up outside right away-it's when I'm at work and he's in his exercise area and poos on his pad-he'll have a snack. I've heard of pineapple and meat tendorizor-anyone know if either of these seem to work? Kosmo is just about a year and he obviously isn't growing out of this either. :smpullhair: Hopefully someone will have some answers. I've tried switching food and that hasn't helped either![/B]


Pineapple, and meat tendorizer? Sounds like a well seasoned poo to me..MMM more tasty.. That's what Yoshi says.. I dunno hopefully we'll get some answers..lol


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha! I know-you would think, huh? But apparently when it goes through their digestive tract and comes out the other end-it gives it a rancid taste???  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463523
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to the poop-eaters club! Josie is a member! I tried Fig Newtons (didn't work) and Forbid (a powder from the vet that didn't work either). We moved into an apartment so I have to pick up after her immediately, and that has solved the problem, although not in the way I intended. I don't have any other suggestions, sorry.

Josie says: I don't know what the problem is, I'm just recycling!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Welcome to the poop-eaters club! Josie is a member! I tried Fig Newtons (didn't work) and Forbid (a powder from the vet that didn't work either). We moved into an apartment so I have to pick up after her immediately, and that has solved the problem, although not in the way I intended. I don't have any other suggestions, sorry.
> 
> Josie says: I don't know what the problem is, I'm just recycling![/B]


*Josie - I'm surprised at you - such a lady ... is it true what your mama is saying ???

Max is having second thoughts now at kissing you ....
*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

As a puppy, Boo was a poop eater, but I trained him not to eat it. I used liver treats that he loved. He's outside trained & I was able to watch him closely. As soon as the deed was done, I shook the little carton of treats & said " come get your treat" & he'd take off running to me. In only a few days,he was broke & to this day, he runs from his poop, even though the liver treats are a thing of the past. Hannah also was doing a little poop snacking when she came to live with us at almost 5 yrs old. She's pottypad trained, & was a bit sneaky about it. I bought a bottle of Petco brand pills to discourage that behavior & gave her 1/2 pill a day in her food. It started working in only a few days & she is now cured as well. I'm happy to say, I have 2 non-poop eating fluffbutts. :biggrin:


----------

